# Puppy Plans



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  !!

It is generally considered safe to bring young pups to public areas after their final puppy shots. However, I tend to wait until they have some basic commands since the trials are usually full of stressed handlers and dogs running  

Avoid any community exercise areas. If you have access to outdoor agility trials they are generally less frantic and you don't need to worry so much about cleanliness.

Some premiums state no unentered dogs allowed, others may adhere to the minimum age requirements - I am unsure what these are - perhaps 4 months?

I would also take into consideration the general fear stages and not bring a youngster to anything like a busy trial if he is in a fear stage as something happening may set up the dog with a lifelong fear of the whole trial atmosphere.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Yay for puppies!!! Where is the little one coming from? 

I would also think about making sure the pup is very good in a crate before taking him (or her) to trials, especially if you will be running Indy. You don't want to have to worry about a screaming puppy at the trial. And you don't want puppy learning that screaming will get him out of the crate. 

I can't wait to see pictures of the new baby!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I took my pup everywhere with me from the 3rd day I got him. I took him to training as all the dogs are vaccinated at the club I took to 4-H dog club events vaccinations are required. I think it is up to you some people said I was crazy to expose him but I have a well rounded dog that never went through a fear period. Is excepting of all people and dogs.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks all! Indy was not exposed to a show site until he was about 2.5 years old. He was a rescue so im hoping to take advantage of having the little one from such a young age. 

Pup is actually a labrador, coming from a heavy FC/AFC pedigree. I've been "shopping" for almost 2 years and finally found a breeder and pedigree that I'm comfortable with. 

You've all brought up great points. Will definitely make sure the pup is well behaved and comfortable in a crate before he gets to go to a trial. He will also be here in time for spring trials, and crating in the jeep is definitely an option with our cool springs. 

Thankfully I'm familiar with most local show sites. I know which trials will be roomy enough to have another pup in tow 

So excited!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

IndyBindy said:


> Pup is actually a labrador, coming from a heavy FC/AFC pedigree. I've been "shopping" for almost 2 years and finally found a breeder and pedigree that I'm comfortable with.


Man, you better get a golden soon or we may kick you off the forum  Totally kidding! 

I would love to see the pedigree. I've been looking at labs, but decided that the next pup will be a golden. Maybe the pup after that...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

At an AKC event puppy has to be 6 months old.. according to the rules..
Judges will not get after you but if an Rep is there you will have to remove or hide a younger puppy.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> At an AKC event puppy has to be 6 months old.. according to the rules..
> Judges will not get after you but if an Rep is there you will have to remove or hide a younger puppy.


Rules have changed from what I remember, now that conformation has a 4-6 month class


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip was at his first trial at 12 weeks, but it was obedience only, held at a civic center. So I wasn't too worried about germs lurking around. I have two trials next month, one is obedience only but it is at a boarding facility, and the other is at a civic center but also has conformation. I might bring Phoenix along to both of these because I have people that want to meet him, but he'll probably be crated in the car for both


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy. Usually when pups are 12 weeks, they've received all of their puppy shots and rabies vaccine. Your pup should be fine then.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

MarieP said:


> Man, you better get a golden soon or we may kick you off the forum  Totally kidding!
> 
> I would love to see the pedigree. I've been looking at labs, but decided that the next pup will be a golden. Maybe the pup after that...


http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=104918

Here is the pedigree, its a repeat litter. I've been shopping for a long time. For whatever reason, its hard to find performance labs with all (not just minimal) health testing, raised right, good looking, plus NOT a nut/stupid energy, etc. This litter came closest to what I wanted with breeding and temperament, 

The lab breed is so split and there seem to be only field vs conformation dogs. The golden people seem to be much better at proving their dogs in multiple venues.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> At an AKC event puppy has to be 6 months old.. according to the rules..
> Judges will not get after you but if an Rep is there you will have to remove or hide a younger puppy.


Actually they reduced the age Jan 1, 2013 because show pups can now show at 6 months. You can take a pup 4 months of age to trials now. 

I want to here more about your lab pup! I have labs too so I am happy for you. What color??

As soon as my dogs had their 3rd (?) round of shots, my vet said I could take her places I trusted. That was NOT trial sites. While you want to think show folk are conscientious truth is it's all about the Q. I have seen dogs running with kennel cough, Gabby picked up a skin issue last year at a trial, and you hear people talking about diarreah all the time on their dogs at trials. I would go to your training place and expose. However.....my advice for what it is worth.....(I did this with Gabby) your training site is a place to "work" not socialize. So I would not allow people to fawn over your pup and let it think this is play time. Once Gabby understood she was there to work AFTER training I would let her visit before we went home. To this day she walks into a new place prepared to work. It's paid off for me and she is plenty social. 

PUPPIES!!!!! I want puppy exposure. Not ready for another but I need my fix. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

IndyBindy said:


> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=104918
> 
> Here is the pedigree, its a repeat litter. I've been shopping for a long time. For whatever reason, its hard to find performance labs with all (not just minimal) health testing, raised right, good looking, plus NOT a nut/stupid energy, etc. This litter came closest to what I wanted with breeding and temperament,
> 
> The lab breed is so split and there seem to be only field vs conformation dogs. The golden people seem to be much better at proving their dogs in multiple venues.


Don't know nothing about Lab pedigrees but that looks like some serious field credentials behind the pup.

Interesting to hear that you think Golden people are better at proving their dogs in multiple venues.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice looking pedigree and really nice looking bitch. I'm partial to black and yellow, but I also like the look of the sire. Should be some nice pups!


----------

